# zinc as precipitator of solutions containing pgm



## arthur kierski (Mar 12, 2011)

i heard that zinc is a very good precipitator for pgms from chloride solutions---and if the solution also contains base metals like fe,ni,pb, these base metals do not precipitate so easily-----is this true ?


----------



## 4metals (Mar 13, 2011)

Zinc is more active in the electromotive series and it will drop iron nickel and lead from solution with your PGM's. A metal like copper is less active than iron nickel and lead and will drop your precious metals and leave the undesired base metals. 

I have seen posts where zinc is used but I believe this is in solutions where the base metals you mention are not present. Then zinc is nice because it is easy to dissolve any excess from the precipitates.


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 13, 2011)

4metals,thank you very much for your explanation----the question was asked because i was obtaining more pgms then expected-----but i did a wash with hot dilute h2so4 and those base metals and zinc(excess) were dissolved ---i became very happy with the results----thanks
Arthur


----------

